# Before/After



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Now, it is quite obvious to anyone with a brain that the gun below is more dangerous than the one at the top.
I expect coyotes to just fall over dead by me walking into the woods with this thing.








The scope and forward grip are not part of the kit.

I plan on replacing the letter opener with the real thing that I have in a box here somewhere ;D

I forgot to add. Anybody who has a 597 INVEST IN A VOLQUARTSEN HAMMER!!

Just replacing the hammer with no other mods dropped my trigger pull (measured with a grocery bag and weights) from between 5 and 6 pounds to under *2 pounds*
I beat the receiver all over with a 1lb dead blow hammer and nothing would set it off other than pulling the trigger. The trigger pull is now short and sweet.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice job, Fred!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

looks like fun


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Careful now, your home could be raided next with that evil thing . :dark beer:

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very sweet conversion

and yes it looks much more dangerous now

so much so i need to go change my shorts after looking at it,cause it scared the crap out of me

no wait that was a pic of obama and fienstien that did that lol


----------



## Woodjr55 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sad part in ny that gun would be illegal with all those "assult features"


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Fred ! I think a dead coyote pic will be in your next post now that you own that rifle !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

poe said:


> looks like fun


I built one of these for my brother some time back and yes poe, they are a whole heck of a lot of fun. So much so that I am currently gathering parts. A minor set-back due to rumors of bans and such hasn't helped, supply is pretty sketchy, and as stated above, illegal in some areas. I am undeterred--Rock and Roll baby.....


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

YotePill said:


> Now if you could only call in a critter and shank it with that bayonet....nice rig, nice work.


Hell, I'd be happy to call one in at all :frusty: :elk: :camp:


----------



## m17glock (Mar 28, 2013)

I have that same stock on my 10/22 that I picked up from a BPS on sale for $75. the only real problem I have with it is with all of the additional screws to hold the stock together it makes it pain to clean. I also had to ad a1/2" riser to the scope to get proper cheak weld and see through the scope properly. all in all a great looking stock and lots of fun to shoot. I put a hornet custom 2.5lb trigger group in mine, while its not a volquartson it does compare very well to one at half the price


----------

